# my first swarm call



## fordtractornut (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all
Got my first swarm call yesterday. This is only my secound year with bees and this was my first swarm call ever. I got the call at 5pm. figured i would give it a try.

Discription of the swarm.
They were about 5 miles from my 12 bee hives.
About 8 feet high in a evergreen tree. 
They looked to be about 6 plus pounds of bees.
The swarm was about a foot in diameter and 18 inches long or so.

So i set up a sheet of tin as a ramp to the hive, shock them 3 times into the box. Each time about 1/2 of the swarm would go back to the tree. Then a 7pm, i trimmed off the branch and layed it infront of the hive and left them like that overnight. 
This morning, I went in with another super, good thing i did because i do not think that all the bees would fit into a sigle deep.
I trimmed up the branch a little more so it would fit into the box. then put branch and all into the box.
Took a piece of cardboard and shoveled the rest of the straglers into the box.
Bound them up, blocked the entrance and hauled them home.
My plans now are to lock them up for a day, feed them sugar water until they can't take it and get them ready for winter.

What an andventure.
Looking forward to my next swarm call.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I think the main thing I would have done differently is to wait until nightfall to close them up and move them. Otherwise, you lose a good portion of the colony that is out foraging. I recommend watching "jpthebeeman" on youtube. Oherwise, sounds like a great adventure to me. Congratulations and good luck with them. My two best hives so far are the two swarms I got this year. Thanks for sharing the story. -james


----------



## fordtractornut (Jul 4, 2010)

the swarm is in their new home. someone on here said to add a frame of brood to the swarm. He/She said it would put a guilt trip on the bees and help keep them in their new home.
Sorry i forgot your name but we chatted this morning, All I can say is, Thanks.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
You didn't mention removing the branch, & installing all the frames. If you didn't you'll want to right away, or you'll have a mess.
Then leave them alone a couple weeks.


----------



## fordtractornut (Jul 4, 2010)

day 2. the swarm looks like it may stay in its new home.

wood braches removed, bees moved down to the brood box with the frame of brood that i put in there from a donor hive. 

Thanks


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

First swarm is the best. Thanks for sharing. Congrads!

I'm keeping track of where I see swarms to try and figure out it the spots become good places to look later. My observation hive swarmed to a nearby tree which I now keep an eye on.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good one! We want pictures and video!!


----------



## fordtractornut (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfiEx07qS1A

here is the youtube video of the first swarm that i caught.


----------



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ford,
I also did my first swarm call yesterday and picked them up tonight. It went so well that I gave the home owners honey, candles and answered all questions. As a result, they went from wanting to kill bees to "Bee Defenders"! Along with friends, relatives and neighbors. A positive ending that calmed alot of fears. Good Luck with your new hive!


----------

